# #12 Cholla Bangle



## BangleGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is a bangle made from #12 red alumilite cholla and copper. Women's size 8, mid-width. I made this as part of a trade with Pinky here on WB. Thanks for looking!

Eric:irishjig:
[attachment=10198]


----------



## pinky (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 5, 2012)

Very very nice Eric ! I really like the cactus.
Scott


----------

